# Baking bread with powdered cheese?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a recipe for yeast bread using powdered cheese? I googled but no definite instructions. Just said use more water and no salt. I am not a good cook and need specifics.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have a specific recipe, but if you know how much water it takes to reconstitute the amount of Powdered Cheese you're using, then I would say that is the amount of extra water to use. I guess this could be used with any bread recipe.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I never thought to bake bread with dehydrated/dried/powdered cheese in it, sounds good.

I have dehydrated grated cheddar I'll try that with, may get to it tonight and if I do I'll post how it came out and how I made it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*dry cheese baking and more.*



SouthCentralUS said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for yeast bread using powdered cheese? I googled but no definite instructions. Just said use more water and no salt. I am not a good cook and need specifics.


Learn a few tricks in the army,this recipes will help you some.
http://search.kingarthurflour.com/search?w=recipes using cheddar cheese powder&af=type:recipes


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, I baked 4 loaves of bread with grated, dehydrated cheddar cheese added to the dough and just sampled a loaf.

It is most definitely a keeper! The toasted bits of cheddar in the crust had a taste that reminded me of a "Grilled Cheese" sandwich and the cheese bits mixed throughout the laof added a slight cheesy taste after the grilled cheese flavor passed. I guess since the cheese bits were dehydrated they held together and didn't dissolve into the loaf like fresh cheese would.

My bread recipe is simple, flour(this batch was white) and salt, I proof the yeast with enough water(and sugar added) to make the dough then work it into the dry after foam appears on top of the liquid.

I let it rise once to double its size, punch it down then cut the ball and put the pieces into loaf pans. Let it rise and double size again in a warm oven with a pan of water on the bottom rack then bake it until done at 325.

I dont use measurements, I learned to cook from my grandmother who used a "pinch" of this and a "dab" of that............


Guess I better edit in the cheese, I added the dried grated cheddar in with the dry flour, made sure it was mixed in well then added the proofed yeast solution to the drys.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you Dave. I will try it your way and add some Italian herbs.


----------

